# Now available: Why I Preach from the Received Text: An Anthology of Essays by Reformed Ministers



## kodos (Jul 22, 2022)

You can now order it from Amazon (assuming pre-orders are shipping). You can buy the Kindle edition and read it straightaway:






Why I Preach from the Received Text: An Anthology of Essays by Reformed Ministers - Kindle edition by Riddle, Jeffrey, T, McShaffrey, Christian, M. Religion & Spirituality Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Why I Preach from the Received Text: An Anthology of Essays by Reformed Ministers - Kindle edition by Riddle, Jeffrey, T, McShaffrey, Christian, M. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading...



www.amazon.com





More purchasing options / resellers and information available on the publisher website:








Why I Preach from the Received Text: An Anthology of Essays - Book


Why I Preach from the Received Text: An Anthology of Essays edited by Jeffrey T. Riddle & Christian M. McShaffrey. Biblical studies. KJV.




www.thegreaterheritage.com

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Andres (Jul 22, 2022)

Reading my copy now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## aaronsk (Jul 23, 2022)

Just purchased the kindle version.


----------

